# 2009 Secret Santa Thread!!



## pinksugar (Nov 1, 2009)

It's that time of year again MUTers!
Welcome to the..









































































































If you are interested in participating, please read the conditions of entry carefully first:

* Members wishing to participate should send a PRIVATE MESSAGE to either PINKSUGAR (me) or BEC688 (Bec), with 
- your name and full address 
- whether you are prepared to ship internationally or not.

* Your pariticpation will be acknowledged by a return PM from one of us. You should send this message no later than the *10th of November 2009

* * If you do not receive a pm, you are NOT IN THE SECRET SANTA!! (gasp!)
Please be aware that private messages will be vetted and only contributing members will be allowed to take part - known swaplifters or trouble members will not be included in the Secret Santa.

* Once you have received your confirmation email, you may enter your wishlist in the wishlist thread that will be opened after the 10th of November 2009.

* Each person is to spend $25 US, postage excluded on a gift for their secret santa.You may spend more if you wish.

* To ensure that each person receives their gift in a timely manner, there is a purchase deadline. Your gift must be ready to send by *NOVEMBER 30th 2009*. If you miss the date, don't panic, let either Bec or myself know and we will tell your secret santa their present is running late, but do factor in whether you are sending your gift locally or Internationally. Mail services can be disrupted or slow during the christmas season.

Think about these conditions before you send us your pm. How would you feel if you bought a present for someone, packaged it up, sent it off, and then received nothing in return? By agreeing to enter, you committing to the purchase, packaging and sending of a gift to the value of $25US, to be mailed no later than the 30th of November 2009. If you are unable to meet these conditions, then please do not enter!

This is supposed to be a fun and cheery way to start the holiday season, so let's make this the most hassle-free Secret santa ever!


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo! This was so much fun last year Ladies!!!!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 1, 2009)

I've done it every year I've been on MuT! So much fun!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 1, 2009)

yay!


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 1, 2009)

this sounds fun i love buying prezzies for people


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 1, 2009)

Bec or I will be getting back to everyone who PMs shortly, but I'm going to bed now, lol!

just so no one worries that I haven't responded


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay! Last year was my first time participating and it was so much fun! I'm so in again this year!


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 2, 2009)

I missed last year but I partipated in 2008 and it was such a good time. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay for Secret Santa! Rosie and I had a ball organising it last year, here's to another successful year!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in! My 4th yr participating


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay ! I'm in !!


----------



## Saints (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## colormeup (Nov 3, 2009)

Has anyone gotten ripped of doing the secret santa?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2009)

I believe one gift of about 40 went astray last year, and was replaced by the moderators.

No one has ever received nothing.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the first one didnt go too well but since then its been organized very well.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 3, 2009)

Cause it takes professionals to do this *wink wink* great job girls and yall have fun!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I believe one gift of about 40 went astray last year, and was replaced by the moderators.
No one has ever received nothing.

That's right, we had a fabulous success rate last year and plan to keep that standard up this year


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 4, 2009)

how have i missed this thread in the past years? i am totally wanting to do this


----------



## Anjel. (Nov 4, 2009)

This will be my first year doing this, I'm excited. I never done anything like this before, sounds fun. I'm in! 

This is a really cool idea!


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how have i missed this thread in the past years? i am totally wanting to do this It's a fun pick me up. I don't exchange gifts with family much and this was so much fun to be able to for someone here. I was so excited to shop for a makeup lover.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol Bec and Aprill, think of us as your friendly, neighborhood Secret Santa Nazis!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 4, 2009)

I have sendt a pm.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 4, 2009)

You guys did an amazing job last year!

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's right, we had a fabulous success rate last year and plan to keep that standard up this year


----------



## Anjel. (Nov 5, 2009)

haha ok I know this might sound really dumb but, do you ever know who your secret santa is?

I mean can you tell them at the end or is it just noone ever knows? lol jw


----------



## Saints (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah you get to know who your secret santa is usually in the card who comes with the gift


----------



## Shelley (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm participating again this year. It's fun shopping for someone



I just sent a pm. Thanks Bec and Rosie for all your hard work putting this together


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anjel.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha ok I know this might sound really dumb but, do you ever know who your secret santa is?I mean can you tell them at the end or is it just noone ever knows? lol jw

Yup



We have a thread where everyone can post their secret santa gifts and reveal who their SS was. It's lots of fun


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 5, 2009)

This sounds like soo much fun!! I have a question though...For international MUT's if our secret santa asks for something that it's only available at the States how can we buy it? I don't know if this makes any sense jaja but its just that for instance is something from Sephora for buying at the site you need a credit card from the US... I am just wondering so if International MUT's can help me here so I know how this can work please! I really want to participate =D


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 5, 2009)

Man this DOES sound like fun! I would love to but I'm not a 'contributing' memeber yet! Someday when I can afford to, I definitely will!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This sounds like soo much fun!! I have a question though...For international MUT's if our secret santa asks for something that it's only available at the States how can we buy it? I don't know if this makes any sense jaja but its just that for instance is something from Sephora for buying at the site you need a credit card from the US... I am just wondering so if International MUT's can help me here so I know how this can work please! I really want to participate =D Of course, you can't, unless you're using a forwarding company. I'm going a bit ahead, but in the wishlist thread each participant is asked to post five items and you are free to pick which one you can get, there's got to be one you can find outside the U.S. Another idea, although i haven't tested it yet, would be to buy the specific item on the online store, and have it shipped directly to your secret santa. Assuming they accept paypal or international credit cards, and Sephora isn't one of those stores



.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Nov 6, 2009)

oh,it is a great expecation on Xmas.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Of course, you can't, unless you're using a forwarding company. I'm going a bit ahead, but in the wishlist thread each participant is asked to post five items and you are free to pick which one you can get, there's got to be one you can find outside the U.S. Another idea, although i haven't tested it yet, would be to buy the specific item on the online store, and have it shipped directly to your secret santa. Assuming they accept paypal or international credit cards, and Sephora isn't one of those stores



.

Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## jo1iet (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no



I don't think my PM got through to you because I'm too new here. Is there any other way to join in? I have feedback on MUA and on a selling site similar to ebay that's for New Zealanders only (230 100% positive feedback).


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

lol Jo1iet, I got it. Be patient, we'll get round to everyone


----------



## jo1iet (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh excellent



had a bit of a panic because I went in to my sent items and nothing was in there! Awesome, thank you


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

no wuckers!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 6, 2009)

count me in


----------



## lklmail (Nov 7, 2009)

3 more days! I'm so excited!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 7, 2009)

The anticipations killing me!! AAHHHH come on! Start it early! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 7, 2009)

Patience ladies


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't forget - last day to sign up.

If you are interested in participating, you absolutely

*MUST SEND BEC OR I A PRIVATE MESSAGE. *

If you do not send a PM, and do not receive a response, you are NOT IN THIS YEARS SECRET SANTA.

Just want to make sure it's absolutely clear


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread is now CLOSED, as the secret santa participation closed yesterday. I am waiting on TWO PEOPLE who have either not sent pm's with the correct information or have not PMed at all.

If I do not receive that information by the end of the day then I will not be able to include them.


----------

